# Atlanta Area Competition Sign Up



## Teencuber (Sep 30, 2013)

***NOTE THIS IS NOT OFFICIAL, THIS IS ONLY MEANT TO TAKE COUNT OF WHO IS INTERESTED IN ATTENDING***




Below, please post you EMAIL, NAME, and if you have attended a competition before.


----------



## SnipeCube (Sep 30, 2013)

Christopher Lambert
[email protected]
I attended the Charlotte Unofficial Comp in April
I also have maybe 3 friends who would also come.


----------



## Torch (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd definitely come, but I don't want to give out my name and email.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 30, 2013)

Sydney Weaver
[email protected]

I have been to one comp before and am going to one on Saturday. I am very interested in coming to this comp.

edit: Also if there is anything I could possibly do to help PM me. I mean I don't know what exactly I could do but if there is something I will do it!


----------



## SnipeCube (Sep 30, 2013)

Torch said:


> I'd definitely come, but I don't want to give out my name and email.



Just PM him.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 30, 2013)

do you have a date? it depends, but i may be able to attend. and considering that i've run 2 comps, i can help in any way that you see fit.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Erm... Just ask Chris to make a www.cubingusa.com page?


----------



## Patrick M (Sep 30, 2013)

I will definitely go. 
Patrick miller
[email protected]
And ive been to two comps before


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 30, 2013)

Mason Heath [email protected]

I've never attended a comp before!

I would definitely go if it is on a weekend...being in all top classes, I can't miss a day of school even though I would for a competition. Could you try to have it on a weekend.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 1, 2013)

It would be great if they could come!!

I have yet to set a date, but I am looking at getting a venue right now, I should know the approximate date within 2 to 3 weeks max.

The only time for me is on a weekend, I too am in school. Can't afford to miss any days.


----------



## Patrick M (Oct 1, 2013)

Even if its expensive you should at least post how much it'd be. Id be willing to give up some check for a comp so close


----------



## hcfong (Oct 1, 2013)

First of all, great to see your enthusiasm and eagerness to organise a competition. However.... having read the two threads you've made, I increasingly get the idea that you haven't got a clue what you're doing, because:

1. You haven't got a venue
2. You haven't got a date
3. You first say Bob Burton is going to be the delegate, and then say you made a mistake and that Chris Krueger will be the delegate. If you can't get this simple piece of information right the first time round, I very much doubt everything else will go smoothly. For example, you really don't want to announce the competition, only to find out you've announced the wrong date.
4. I find it hard to believe a delegate has firmly committed to be a delegate for a competition organised by someone who has never been to one and doesn't even have a venue or a date. 

Normally the order of things to do to organise a competition is this:

1. Decide to organise a competition and around what time you want to have it. Decide on how many competitors, what events and how many rounds, etc. Make a provisional schedule.
2. Look for a suitable venue and make a provisional reservation for several dates.
3. Contact a WCA delegate with your idea and ask whether he's available and willing to be the delegate and which of the available dates suits him best.
4. Confirm the reservation with the venue.
5. Make a website or have one made at Cubingusa.
6. Contact the WCA delegate again to tell him the venue is booked and the competition is ready to be submitted to the WCA board for approval and announcement on the WCA website. (The WCA delegate will take care of that)
7. Get registrations in and process them as they come in.
8. A week before the competition, contact the venue again to confirm you're coming, start making scoresheets, certificates, set up an account with Cubecomps for score taking etc.
9. On the day of the competition, arrive at least 30 minutes before registration to set up and after the competition, be prepared to be the last one to leave when everything is as you've found it. 

What you've done is:
1. Announce here that you want to organise a competition (which by the way is fine)
2. Contact a delegate with the idea of a competition.
3. Effectively opened registration, while you don't even know where or when the competiton will be. (I know it's not the official registration yet, but why do you need people's e-mail addresses?)

Other things you should think about:

- Do you know what type of venue you need. Not only size, but also lightning, shape of the room, enough tables and chairs, preferably big windows with lots of natural light.
- Do you know how much time each event takes, including turnaround times? You don't want to have to scrap events because you've scheduled in too little time for events, nor do you want to have huge gaps between events, although this is less of a problem.
- Do you have enough timers and displays? And what about cube covers, pens, etc. Yes, the delegate may have them, but he also may not have them. One set (timer + mat + display) will cost you around $120 and you'll probably need around 8 sets. How are you going to get them? It's your responsibility to make sure the timers are there. Not the delegate's.
- When deciding on a venue and number of competitors, do you take into account possible guests they're bringing? You might have a venue suitable for 40 competitors, but if all competitors bring two guests, you'll need room for 120 people.
- The delegate may help you during the competition to get things running as smoothly as possible, but that's not his job. His job is to provide scrambles and to make sure everything is done according to the regulations. The running of the competition is ultimately your responsibility. So if everything goes great, by all means take the credit and be proud of a job well done. But, if things go horribly wrong, there's only one person to blame: you, as the organiser.

I'm not trying to put you off, but I do want to encourage you to think twice about organising a competition even before you've been to one yourself. I know from experience that going to a competition as an organiser is much less enjoyable that going to one as a normal competitor. You're busy all day running around, making sure everything runs on schedule, chasing up people for judging and scrambling, entering scores or trying to get people entering scores. You hardly have time to practice so the only solves you'll get to do that day are your official solves.
-


----------



## Kyle™ (Oct 1, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in coming, depends on the date. I have to agree with everything covered in this post.
I'm very skeptical, and not many people here care about personal achievements as proof of your ability for organizing a competition.
I want to trust that the competition will run smoothly, and I won't die in some freak accident while solving BLD.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 1, 2013)

I dont quite understand what you mean by personal achievements, but ok.


----------



## Sam Cubes (Oct 1, 2013)

Sam ferguson
[email protected]
Never been to one
I live in charleston, sc, so there aren't really any comps anytime soon I'd pay whatever


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 9, 2013)

A few things have changed, Ill update this as needed.


----------



## Derek (Oct 16, 2013)

Derek Sears
[email protected]
Never been to a comp before.


----------



## Nuster (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll definitely be attending if it will end up being official,
I live in Charlotte, NC and could give a ride to anyone in the area if they are interested in coming as well.


> [email protected]
> Ionel Balteanu
> Yep, I've attended two competitions before(but participated in only one of them).


I can also help out with the organizational stuff once I'm there(if this won't interfere with me competing)


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 17, 2013)

I live in Charlotte, so of course I would come. Atlanta is actually the perfect place for me.
Cady Shields
[email protected]


----------

